

Tell HN: Chromium nightly (linux) appears to have stable support for Flash - thunk

It must've been added within the last couple days.
======
SwellJoe
If that's true, then it's a first. Firefox still doesn't have stable support
for Flash on Linux. (I kid. A little. But not really.)

~~~
staunch
Firefox _never_ crashes for me because of Flash since I started always using
nspluginwrapper. All that happens at most is the Flash plugin process dies
(npviewer.bin). I can also just killall npviewer.bin anytime I want to killall
Flash processes. I'm telling everyone!

My sleep timer (for long running Flash streams)

    
    
        #  wait 1 hour     kill flash       turn off LCD
        sleep 3600; killall npviewer.bin; xset dpms force standby

~~~
past
Moreover, when running on a 64-bit OS nspluginwrapper is mandatory, so I have
pretty much forgotten how bad Firefox stability used to be.

~~~
znull
what are you all talking about? I've been using 64-bit firefox 3.0 (debian's
iceweasel) with 64-bit flash (ever since 64-bit flash became available), no
nspluginwrapper, and I have no firefox stability troubles at all.

I restart FF every week or so to keep its memory usage down. I typically have
30-50 tabs open at a time. Is it because I use flashblock?

------
staunch
Link: <http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/>

Seems to work on my machine, for the most part.

